
First Nations urban development project to challenge NIMBY Vancouver - mmartinson
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/canada/british-columbia/article-squamish-nations-planned-development-on-reserve-land-in-vancouver/
======
mmartinson
There are two pretty interesting things going on here. Firstly, if this goes
through, it's going to force a bunch of people in Vancouver to reconcile some
of their values in a way that's going to be pretty uncomfortable for them.
Well to do urban-dwelling Vancouverites often hold the value publicly that
reconciliation with First Nations and their right to self determination is
very important, but they also really really don't like the idea of any
developments changing the character of their neighborhood, despite the housing
crisis we've been in for years.

Secondly, since the Squamish Nation doesn't need to follow a bunch of the
typical city rules, they can do away with things like required parking spaces,
and build more pedestrian space between towers with smaller footprints, and be
open that they don't expect people living here will own cars. If the project
and neighbourhood are successful, it could prove to be a pretty interesting
counter point to the broadly successful development policies of the city that
seem at risk of keeping up with the densification of the region.

